# forgot to put oil thrower on under timing cover



## SmashThat (Nov 15, 2005)

ok, i got my car all back together and i realized that i forgot to put the oil thrower (i think thats what its called) back on underneath the timing cover on my ka24e. its that little metal ring with a keyway notch in it. is it going to be a huge deal if i don't put it on?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If you leave the oil thrower off, the front crankshaft seal will get over-saturated with oil, start leaking and will eventually fail.


----------

